# American food



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

If you where asked to surgest one American food or recipe to a non american to try what would it be?

I have been looking through a british website that imports some american food but can never decided what to try.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

BBQ ribs (pork of course!)

Cole slaw

Hush puppies

Fried chicken 

Mustard potato salad

Maryland stuffed ham

New England clam chowder

Manhattan clam chowder

Eggs Benedict

Chili dogs

New York style pizza


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What sort of things do they import? maybe a link to the site so we can see?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Tacos, velveeta/chili dip, guacamole, encheladas!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Ick, NO VELVEETA! Gag! :-x


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I second most of what SR listed.
BBQ makes everything taste good!

But..
No mustard pota%^#$*& ...urrp....gag..
(I can't even say it...eeeewww!)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Hush now Lockwood, it doesn't taste like mustard! That's just to differentiate it from other types of potato salad, of which there are many.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Hush now Lockwood, it doesn't taste like mustard! That's just to differentiate it from other types of potato salad, of which there are many.


*squints eyes suspiciously*


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm getting OFF of this thread--bad for my diet.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Krispy Kremes!!!! Dunkin Donuts!!!!

Trusssst me, Lockwood. :twisted:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like the idea of the New England Clam chowder.

Or, Jambalaya


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Buy American Sweets, Candy, Food & Drinks Online in UK - Fast Delivery Nationwide - American Soda
I can probably find other online stores and I know a couple of people in America that would probably send me things.

Also I think my mum was looking for a BBQ Marinate or source to make BBQ flavoured things and the Island we live on really doesn't have much in the way of chose. So any good recipes or brands, they can have alcohol or peppers in.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Pretty much any BBQ sauce will do, depending on whether she's looking for tomato based or vinegar based. North Carolina BBQ uses vinegar based sauces, while Memphis BBQ uses tomato based sauces.

Twinkies are delicious, as are Oreos. Rice-A-Roni and Stovetop Stuffing are big hits, too.

Do y'all like crabs and shrimp (prawns)? Old Bay Seasoning is wonderful on them! 

I second Jambalaya, if you can get the fixings. Zatairan's makes a great Jambalaya base.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

ANY kind of potato salad is grossss... Yuck.

I do agree with Krispy Kreme and Dunkin Donuts!

What the heck is wrong with Velveeta? I love Velveeta..

Kraft Mac'n'Cheese... Yes, the cheapy kind.. 

boiled peanuts.

corndogs

sausage gravy on biscuits

fried chicken is a given..

chili cheese fries

funnel cake

Someone said BBQ ribs, but pulled pork BBQ is good too..


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, having a quick look through, stay away from candy and chocolate, not only are they very bad for you LOL, but UK sweeties are better.

Of the sauces I don't use many, but the Bulls Eye ones aren't bad

Looking at it it's hard to know what to suggest, so many things are so familiar now I can't remember what is available over there or not:lol: I can't believe I'm seeing Arm and Hammer baking soda on the list, surely you can get that in the UK?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't like either but most of my family do.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

DrumRunner said:


> ANY kind of potato salad is grossss... Yuck.
> 
> 
> What the heck is wrong with Velveeta? I love Velveeta..


There is NO WAY you are from Georgia and don't like tater salad! I am shocked!_ Shocked_ I tell you! :shock:

Ugh, what's NOT wrong with Velveeta? It's not even real cheese. It's a 'cheese food product'. Blargh!!! :-x


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

So you won't eat Velveeta but you WILL eat a twinkie SR!!??

Gag gag gag...... at BOTH OF THOSE!!!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Ewww no.. with the potato chunks..and the mustard.. and the onions..Gag..hard boiled eggs.. sometimes olives.. 

SR, that is utterly and truly disgusting.. I don't even like to smell it, much less eat it..

not a Twinkie fan either..

I do like crab and shrimp.. lobster is to die for..


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Dagnabbit, Twinkies are deelish! No, they have no real food value, but if I'm gonna eat one I'm hardly worried about the nutritional count. 

I also like the Little Debbie stuff. Yeah, it's crap, but it's delicious crap!

Mmmm, boiled taters with diced onions, salt, pepper, garlic, a touch of curry and celery seed, Duke's mayonnaise, and cut up hardboiled eggs. Heavenly manna, I tells ya! I hate olives and relish, so neither of those has ever gotten close to being in a bowl of my potato salad.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

What is tater salad, there are no Dunkin Donuts in the uk and the tater salad krispy kreme's are far too far away.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Tater salad = potato salad. There are many variations of it.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Donuts? 
Oh heck yeah... we like us some donuts!
All things snack cakes too.
But...



Speed Racer said:


> Mmmm, boiled taters with diced onions, salt, pepper, garlic, a touch of curry and celery seed, Duke's mayonnaise, and cut up hardboiled eggs. Heavenly manna, I tells ya! I hate olives and relish, so neither of those has ever gotten close to being in a bowl of my potato salad.





On that note... shrimp and grits!
Sweet potato pie!
(Now THAT is a good use for sweet taters!)


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

HEY NOW!!!

It is gross eaten plain but mix in some rotel chili without beans and scoop it in with some bite sized tostitos AND YUMMMMM!
I hardly ever eat the stuff, but when I doooo..... I can't put it down!

I second potato salad but I like mine creamy with dill. No pickles!

How bout a GOOD HAMBURGER and TATOR TOTS!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh my! Lockwood! What about those Christmas Tree cakes? The Little Debbie kind? With the sprinkles? Those are my absolute FAVORITE ever!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> Oh my! Lockwood! What about those Christmas Tree cakes? The Little Debbie kind? With the sprinkles? Those are my absolute FAVORITE ever!


So long as it didn't have coconut, I would eat any of them.
My fav- Swiss Rolls. Keep them in the fridge or freezer for a hot weather treat. Nibble the frozen layers apart and enjoy.
Too bad they never could make a really good Hostess chocolate cupcake with the creamy middle type of thing.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

velvetta, salsa, and either ground venison, or ground beef...yummers!!! BUT otherwise I agree to velvettas ickyness... MY HUSBAND LOVES KRAFT MAC AND CHEESE...I don't understand why that stuff is so popular- homemade is much better IMO. 

I agree to the Eggs Benedict..and Actual state/county fair or carnival made corndogs<---those were one of my very few pregnancy cravings....mmmmm

fried oreos are amazing and so is fried icecream...


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone ever heard of George's Junk?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Farmer naturalist homeopathic nut Flygap hides....
(ate TWO $.50 Halloween corndogs from sonic yesterday)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Buy Cattlemen's Kansas City Classic BBQ Sauce 40 OZ (1.13 kg) - from £5.99 - UK Delivery - American Soda

This is actually a pretty good BBQ sauce from a bottle. Most aren't fit to eat but this is pretty decent. Next time I make BBQ I'll write down my recipe for your mom. 

Most of that food on there is pure D crap and I wouldn't buy it. It's not how I would want my kids to eat. 

Oh A1 Steaksauce is pretty good, very different from HP, I prefer HP but can't always get it here.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Chicken noodle soup? Isn't that American fare?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you everyone, dream catcher that would be great, pop tarts are fab though we only have two flavours chocolate and strawberry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Toaster Pastries are much better than Pop Tarts.

Oh, and I like the Little Debbie Strawberry Rolls. They're like the Swiss Rolls, except the cake is white and the filling is strawberry and vanilla. Yum!

As far as chicken noodle soup, it's not really what I consider landmark American cuisine.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

You are right, and hamburgers were created in Germany!

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

I'm getting hungry. I don't have time to look at everything on that website, but this is a staple of the kitchen from my parts. We say from eggs to ice cream...throw some Tony's on it.

Tony Chachere's Famous Creole Cuisine - Home of the world famous Original Creole Seasoning


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have to say that the food in New Orleans was screamin' good! no wonder them folks are some of the biggest you'll see; the food is irrisistable. Crawfish etoufee will make me beg for mercy.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I have to say that the food in New Orleans was screamin' good! no wonder them folks are some of the biggest you'll see; the food is irrisistable. Crawfish etoufee will make me beg for mercy.


OOOH YAH! I haven't made crawfish etoufee in several months, must be almost time to make it again, I drooled when I read your post! And some fried alligator......oh my!:-o


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

I'm in love with Louisiana cooking! I live about an hour+ from New Orleans and there are just so many good places to eat. Some of the best places are hole in the walls. My hubby works offshore and spends a lot of time in Louisiana and has a great many friends from there and we always find the best places. It just sucks because I LOVE crawfish but I can't eat it...I'm allergic. Not to shellfish or any other seafood, just crawfish.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I haven't even read all the posts and my mouth is full is saliva...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Crawfish etoufee -love it
Also did anyone say "chili". I like it with a little dollop of sour cream".
Also love chicken and dumplings


----------



## callidorre (Dec 7, 2011)

If we're talking Velvetta as a dip-it's gotta be Velvetta and Rotel mixed together and heated up. It's even on one of the packages (the Rotel I think) as a recipe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## callidorre (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking at the food on the website, it's basically wonderful junk food.

My top picks from my scanning the lists-
Oreos-double stuffed either vanilla or chocolate (mint is good too-didn't see it on the list)
A-1 Steak Sauce (I think I'd cry without it lol)
Fruit Roll Ups/Fruit By the Foot/Fruit Gushers
The pepsi sodas (unles it's just certain styles you guys don't have-like the throwbacks)-pepsi, mountain dew, sierra mist, dr. pepper in particular (I love me some delicious horrible-for-me mountain dew)

I saw a few ranch dressings on the list. Idk if it's just the brands or you don't have ranch dressing at all. It's not my most favorite thing, but ranch dressing is used on a some different foods in America like-salads, veggie dips, subs/sandwiches, and more. So, it would be a very American to try, again, if you guys don't have it in your own brands.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

callidorre said:


> If we're talking Velvetta as a dip-it's gotta be Velvetta and Rotel mixed together and heated up. It's even on one of the packages (the Rotel I think) as a recipe.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
(curls lip in disgust and groans) I abhor Velveeta and Rotel and any other noxious "American" cheese. Melting it only makes it more disgusting.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

What about brown beans and corn bread?
Buffalo wings, I love Louisiana hot sauce.
Fried green tomatoes.
And my favorite to make is Creole Jambalaya!

When my parents lived in Germany people thought they were nuts eating corn and mashed potatoes. The neighbors told them that corn was for pigs, not people.
So roasted corn on the cob!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Corn is for pigs? Well then, oink-oink! 

Black beans and rice are pretty awesome, too.

15 bean soup with ham, and serve with cornbread.

Fried turkey!!!! That's definitely an American dish! :wink:


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Bah Ha!!
Yeah, and so are the contraptions and dangers of doing so! How many people get hurt deep frying turkeys every Thanksgiving?? Or burn down their car ports? 
LOL!!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Mmmm.. might not be American but all this talk is seriously making me want some honey baked ham..

Is it too early to bake a ham or could I get by with it for a weekend meal?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You can bake a ham anytime Drum, just like you can roast a turkey. I don't eat turkey just on Thanksgiving. 

Fly, people are stupid. Anyone who wants to fry a turkey should be doing it OUTSIDE, not in the house or under a carport. Stupidity may not hurt, but sometimes it's really expensive!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Psh, come on over to my Grannies she's ALWAYS got one in her fridge!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

HAHA!
Yeah, I freak out when they use their ATV for a seat, parked right next to their boat, with a couple gas cans nearby... BOOM!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Ron White--You Can't Fix Stupid


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

What a collection of junk food!!! BUT...if you must...

Peanut butter. I think you have the Jif brand available? Try it on toast. And make peanut butter cookies!

I have an absolutely wonderful potato salad recipe - the secret is to boil the potatoes with the skins on and then don't cut them up, you push them through a grid (like the metal ones you roll paintrollers over?).. That way some of the potatoes stay solid, and some get sort of mashed. You just pull away the skins that stay on top. AND you add mustard, mayonnaise, lemon juice, dill and some sugar for the dressing. Always add chopped hardboiled eggs, celery, onion, pickle relish, and radishes. It is really, really good.

In SC, we also use mustard based barbecue sauce. BBQ is required eating if you ever come here.

Fried green tomatoes.

I think they have stopped making Twinkies. 

Chili. With beans. You can adjust the heat of the spices to your own taste. 

Corn bread. You cannot eat chili without cornbread. And either big glasses of cold milk...or lots of really cold beer.

15 bean soup w/him. 

My husband's absolute favorite: black eyed peas, creamed corn & stewed tomatoes w/bacon over rice.

THE MENU: Corn on the cob
Fried Chicken 
sliced tomatoes
mashed potatoes w/chicken gravy
Strawberry shortcake for dessert.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

HagonNag said:


> I think they have stopped making Twinkies.


Nope, Hostess filed for Chapter 11 earlier in the year, but Twinkies are in no danger of going away. They're still one of the most popular snack cakes. :wink:

Home made strawberry shortcake, made with biscuits instead of cake, is to die for!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Having travelled to the USA on many occasions I can tell you that food varies greatly!

I have always tried to try 'local' some I liked and some I didn't.

One thing I can tell you _do *NOT* try *GRITS!*_ It looks like wallpaper paste, regardless of adding salt and pepper and butter it still tastes like wallpaper paste! 

I understand it was a staple for the slaves and I just wonder why it took them so long to revolt if this was so.

American fudge is like eating pure icing sugar, and sweets (candy) is rubbish compared to the British stuff. 

Clam chowder and any of the lobster/crab dishes I have loved even though they vary a great deal. 

I do not 'do' anything with chilli. I just cannot take it as I end up with mouth ulcers.

It all depends on your taste!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

We had friends from Germany who worked over here for a German company and after a few years had to return - they did a rotation here. So many of them missed American food...so every year they held a reunion at Thanksgiving and cooked a typical American Thanksgiving Dinner. Only they threw caution to the wind! Instead of limiting themselves to a typical Thanksgiving menu, they cooked anything they had missed!!! I understand they had a lot of trouble getting a turkey!

Thanksgiving is coming... Roasted Turkey (or deep fried..but it takes a LOT of oil and a deep, deep fryer!) Dressing (bread up North, cornbread down South) candied sweet potatoes. greenbean casserole with mushroom soup and french fried onions on top, sweet peas with pearl onions, turkey gravy. CRANBERRIES...and that's a whole other topic! Waldorf salad. Some kind of jello salad (I think it's a law...) Every family has their own recipes that have to show up on the table. If you can't get the turkey, get some sliced turkey and make a sandwich - turkey slices, lettuce, slices of canned cranberry sauce and lots of mayonnaise and salt. You'll get the "taste" of Thanksgiving.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Home made strawberry shortcake, made with biscuits instead of cake, is to die for!


OOHHHH YES!! With biscuits warm from the oven and a TON of strawberries. Whip cream if you want to really die. :lol:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Foxhunter said:


> One thing I can tell you _do *NOT* try *GRITS!*_ It looks like wallpaper paste, regardless of adding salt and pepper and butter it still tastes like wallpaper paste!


Have you lost your mind!? Grits are amazing if cooked the right way!

I vote just about anything peanut butter..


What's the dish they make around Thanksgiving and Christmas with the little marshmallows?


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Home made strawberry shortcake, made with biscuits instead of cake, is to die for!


OOHHHH YES!! With biscuits warm from the oven and a TON of strawberries. Whip cream if you want to really die. :lol: And homegrown tomatoes...none of that store crud.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Some people don't like grits, like Foxhunter. They have probably run into instant Grits. REAL grits are delicious...you eat them with butter and they should be really hot. (temperature) 
The absolutely BEST way to eat grits is to come to Charleston and have Shrimp and Grits. Honey, you will think you diiieed and went to Heaven.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

DrumRunner said:


> What's the dish they make around Thanksgiving and Christmas with the little marshmallows?


Sweet potato casserole? Not a fan, but I do like a nice big baked sweet potato with butter and brown sugar. Drool!

Never really liked grits, although I don't _hate_ them.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I didn't know you were from Charleston! That's my favorite city ever.. I have family there and try to visit as much as possible.

My best friend and I try to come up every year for Halloween..


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Maine blueberry muffins.

(I'm gaining weight just thinking about this thread) I have to stop.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

To make- Cowboy Candy! Candied Jalapenos on a cracker and cream cheese. 
Candied Jalapeños (Cowboy Candy) | Tasty Kitchen Blog

Corn bread!
*
*


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Bread and butter pickles. I love 'em alone or in sammitches!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Candied sweet potatoes...all cut up with brown sugar and butter and marshmallows on top. We also sometimes do a sweetpotato casserole with orange juice and pineapple, honey and cocanut added. It's like a souffle.

Drumrunner...I'm at the other end of the state, near Clemson, but I know where to get good shrimp and grits! Charleston has the BEST food.

Also...at Christmas you need Ambrosia served in a footed cut glass bowl. orange sections, grated coconut, confectioners sugar. Some people add pineapple, but they're heathens.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

HagonNag said:


> Drumrunner...I'm at the other end of the state, near Clemson, but I know where to get good shrimp and grits! Charleston has the BEST food.


Yes it does.. I love all of the local restaurants.. The hole in the wall places are the best. If you ever make your way to Savannah make sure you visit Tubby's for dinner.

I make a very good easy fix candy for holidays.. It's rice crispies, peanut butter Cap'n Crunch, salted peanuts, and white bark.. Mix it all together with the melted bark, spread out on a cookie pan, let harden, then break it into pieces and eat. Very good stuff..


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Watermelon rind pickles --- crisp and crunchy!

Tomato sandwiches --- fresh, warm tomatoes out of the garden sliced on bread with lots of mayonnaise. Eat them over the sink and let the juice drip...

Sliced radishes on bread and butter with salt...crisp! with a bite. LOL

Fried trout. Preferably beside the stream you caught it in.

Funnel cakes at carnivals. 

Pound cake and bananna pudding 

I think I've sqeezed out of my clothes now...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

DrumRunner said:


> I make a very good easy fix candy for holidays.. It's rice crispies, peanut butter Cap'n Crunch, salted peanuts, and white bark.. Mix it all together with the melted bark, spread out on a cookie pan, let harden, then break it into pieces and eat. Very good stuff..


That's called White Trash, Drum. And I agree, it's very tasty! :wink:

Fried catfish!!! One of my absolute favorites!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Yep.. Exactly right SR! 

I don't like catfish though.. cleaning them is more trouble than they're worth.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Farm raised catfish, darlin'. I don't clean fish, and creek caught bottom dwellers taste too much of mud for me.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry - I have tried grits more than once and it all tasted like wallpaper paste! 

I love the biscuits - which we would call scones and not eat them with savoury.

In 01 I was staying in Idaho way out in the backwoods. For Independence Day the community got together for a parade, breakfast and a rodeo. 

First off I could not understand why, when the most urban in the area were about 10 houses they had such a large fire station. My first thought was that people must be awfully careless - and then when I saw the fire appliances - about 6 of them, I could not believe their size. Then I realised it was for forest fires.

Breakfast was in the fire station and what a plateful of wonderful fry up. I was sat next to a rancher and when he offered to pass me the maple syrup I asked "What for?" I was told to spread it over the fry up!

YUKKY couldn't do that!

Another thing that surprised me was the varieties of ice cream! I am no ice cream fan but did my best to sample as many as I could! Delicious.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

You are all making me hungry! I think most of my favorites have been mentioned already. All time favorites (not together at the same meal though) 
- a nice thick ny strip (med rare) with carmelized onions, portobello mushrooms & bleu cheese dressing on top
-fried green tomatoes
-Pecan pie 
-buckeyes 

Oh and Drum, we should be rolling through around lunch time tomorrow - don't plan on eating any grits, just sayin'.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

HagonNag said:


> The absolutely BEST way to eat grits is to come to Charleston and have Shrimp and Grits. Honey, you will think you diiieed and went to Heaven.


*HEY! I already said shrimp and grits! Lived in Charleston for years and yepper... the BEST food! *



Foxhunter said:


> One thing I can tell you _do *NOT* try *GRITS!*_ It looks like wallpaper paste, regardless of adding salt and pepper and butter it still tastes like wallpaper paste!
> *See above..*
> *I hated grits until I had real southern shrimp and grits. Instant grits are as bad as Poi. *
> 
> ...





DrumRunner said:


> What's the dish they make around Thanksgiving and Christmas with the little marshmallows?
> *Waldorf Salad. *
> *Actually it is a bit of a mix of Ambrosia salad, mentioned above and Waldorf salad.*


My replies are in bold.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

If I am going to the US for a holiday I have two suitcases up to full weight! One is full of UK sweets (candy) and the other has the clothes I need and a herbal medicine and most important of all TEA - the proper stuff, nothing like what is served as tea that side of the pond.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

My friend lived in England and the one thing she missed there was sausage, morning sausage and I'm pretty sure bacon, not that you don't have it you just don't do it the way we do ;-) Ranch dressing is a awesome condinement. Red beans and rice on tortilla with some good cheddar cheese and maybe some pico on it as well. Cornbread mix I prefer Jiffy, cheap and if I want to make it special I add my own stuff. 
I make this and it can be smelly but is awesome pork half a cup of crushed red peppers, half a cup of salt and a cup of vinegar slow cook until its tender and pulls apart put on a bun with cole slaw its awesome. 
I love our cereals like Krave and Captain crunch, rice krispies, raisin bran.
On the twinkie note they have a chocolate filled one out now so they are probably going to stay around ;-)
I always keep tortillas in the fridge, we use them just like bread at my house, spread a little ranch on them put some veggies and meat and cheese and you have a really nice snack.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

We have rice crispies and krave over here.
Ambrosia salad actually looks nice looked up a recipe, double cream(whipped cream) mini marshmellow, mandarin and pineapple.

Oh I relised I should have said much earlier I am alergic to any kind of peppers that inclueds chillies and paprika. Sorry and thanks.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Pumpkin piiie!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Pinto Beans with corn bread, collard greens, and fried Okra, or fried Green tomatoes.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Foxhunter, we don't really care about tea here; we drink coffee. All that goes back to the Tea Tax, and the dumping of whole shiploads of English tea into Boston Harbor.

Besides, y'all heathens drink your beer warm and boil beef. That just ain't right! :lol:

Something even better than pumpkin pie is Pumpkin Crunch. It's a combination of pumpkin pie filling, yellow cake mix, pecans, and absolutely loads of butter. I don't make it often, because I'd have to start walking sideways to get through doors!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Everyone has mentioned some great American foods. 

However, I didn't see the great peanut butter and banana sandwich listed! Pretty easy to make and super cheap.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Biscuits for strawberry shortcake and biscuits to go with meals are different. 

Shortcake biscuits are sweeter and crumbly while meal biscuits are buttery and flaky. 

Both are equally delicious!!

Ham is not a "holiday" food, home-grown hams are to die for. Thick slices of ham, buttery biscuits, green beans and pie (usually custard around here) is a standard dinner here. It's followed by ham and potato soup the next day.

Black beans and ham hocks, biscuits, some variety of veggie and pie brings all the neighborhood boys a runnin' to my house. Much easier to cook than stack hay and they are MORE than willing to stack hay for a good meal!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> You are all making me hungry! I think most of my favorites have been mentioned already. All time favorites (not together at the same meal though)
> - a nice thick ny strip (med rare) with carmelized onions, portobello mushrooms & bleu cheese dressing on top
> -fried green tomatoes
> -Pecan pie
> ...



I love buckeyes... delicious! 

Woo! Excited that y'all are stopping by!!


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Foxhunter, we don't really care about tea here; we drink coffee. All that goes back to the Tea Tax, and the dumping of whole shiploads of English tea into Boston Harbor.
> 
> Besides, y'all heathens drink your beer warm and boil beef. That just ain't right! :lol:
> 
> ...


You should post the pumpkin crunch recipe that sounds pretty good.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

blackberry cobbler.

I have never heard of a "buckeye" that you eat, and I am American. hmmm.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah me too?
I've never heard of eating them, what am I missing?

My papa grows and polishes them as a hobby, always trying to get me to plant MORE on my farm! Are you talking about chestnuts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Pumpkin soup is a staple for our holidays and roasted pumpkin seeds are Halloween candy for the adults!
Noooo kid! Don't slop those on the news paper! That's good eatin!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Dirty rice and Jambalaya!! Praline sweet potatoes

As for all those "snack" cakes......


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Buckeyes are peanut butter balls dipped in chocolate. Because they are dipped there is an open spot in the chocolate where the pb is visible and they look like the real thing that comes off a tree. Homeade reese's pretty much and a staple in the Christmas candy lineup at my house 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Foxhunter, you don't need to bring tea. If you go into any decent American grocery store, you will have your choice of ANY tea. I personally like RedRose
(a canadian black), Twinings Irish Breakfast Tea, or Lapsang Soochong. Traditional old Earl Grey is good also. You'll just never find them in restaurants. Restaurants seem to have Lipton or Green tea and not much else. Friends don't let friends drink Lipton! UUUGHhhh

It's true that most Americans prefer coffee to tea, except that in the South, ice tea is the regional drink. People here drink ice tea for breakfast, lunch, dinner and any other time. If you ask for tea, it will come cold with ice in a tall glass. Usually with lemon and pre-sweetened.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

True Nag, sweet tea is THE drink of the South. If you go into a Southern restaurant and ask for unsweetened iced tea, everyone immediately knows you're not a Southerner!

I can only have one internet window open at a time on my Droid, but there are recipes out on the 'webz for Pumpkin Crunch.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> Having travelled to the USA on many occasions I can tell you that food varies greatly!
> 
> I have always tried to try 'local' some I liked and some I didn't.
> 
> ...


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Buckeyes are peanut butter balls dipped in chocolate. Because they are dipped there is an open spot in the chocolate where the pb is visible and they look like the real thing that comes off a tree. Homeade reese's pretty much and a staple in the Christmas candy lineup at my house
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Oh, thanks for the info - that makes sense. This is a great idea for those that struggle to put on weight!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes Missy... buckeyes are _great _for weight issues! 

Here is another love it or hate it food...
Tapioca Pudding!

I don't even know if it is American, but I make it the old fashioned way using fresh milk. I flavor it with French Vanilla instead of plain vanilla and it makes a_ll_ the difference!
The store bought stuff is exceedingly gross, but homemade is out of this world!

(I'm making a batch of it right now, and you shall soon hear... mmnom nom, slurp )


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

BBQ Sauce

Ingredients


2 tablespoon(s) canola oil
1 medium Spanish onion, coarsely chopped
3 clove(s) garlic, coarsely chopped
1 cup(s) ketchup
1 tablespoon(s) Dijon mustard
1 tablespoon(s) red wine vinegar
1 tablespoon(s) Worcestershire sauce








1 canned chipotle chile in adobo, chopped
2 tablespoon(s) ancho chile powder
1 tablespoon(s) sweet Spanish paprika
2 tablespoon(s) packed dark brown sugar
1 tablespoon(s) honey
1 tablespoon(s) molasses
Kosher salt







and freshly ground black pepper
Directions

Heat the oil over medium-high heat in a heavy-bottomed medium nonreactive saucepan. Add the onion and cook until 3 to 4 minutes. Add the garlic and cook for 1 minute. Add the ketchup and 1/3 cup water







and bring to a boil. Lower the heat and simmer for 5 minutes.
Add the mustard, vinegar, Worcestershire, chipotle chile, ancho chile powder, paprika, brown sugar, honey, and molasses and bring to a simmer. Cook, stirring occasionally, for an additional 10 minutes, or until thickened.
Transfer the mixture to a food processor and puree until smooth. Season with salt







and pepper to taste. Pour into a bowl and allow to cool at room temperature. The sauce will keep for 1 week in a tightly sealed container in the refrigerator.
Bring to room temperature before using.
 


Here's a favorite, Carolina style ribs, which is mustard based sauce, very tangy

*Ingredients*

*Rub: *


1/4 cup ancho chili powder
2 tablespoons Spanish paprika
2 tablespoons freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoons dry mustard
2 tablespoons kosher salt
2 tablespoons ground coriander
1 tablespoon dried oregano
1 tablespoon ground cumin
2 teaspoons chile de arbol
2 racks St. Louis-style pork ribs, 12 ribs each, membrane removed
1/4 cup canola oil
*Mop:*


2 cups cider vinegar
2 tablespoons light brown sugar
1/2 teaspoon cayenne powder
Few dashes hot pepper sauce (recommended: Tabasco)
1 tablespoon kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
Mix of hickory and applewood chips
1 quart apple cider
North Carolina Barbecue Sauce, recipe follows
*Carolina Style BBQ Sauce:*


1/4 cup canola oil
2 medium Spanish onions, coarsely chopped
6 cloves garlic, coarsely chopped
2 cups ketchup
2/3 cup water
1/4 cup ancho chili powder
2 tablespoons paprika
2/3 cup Dijon mustard
2/3 cup cider vinegar
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
2 canned chipotle chiles in adobo, chopped
1/4 cup dark brown sugar
2 tablespoons honey
2 tablespoons molasses
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
*Directions*

For the rub:
Combine all the spices in a small bowl. Brush both sides of the racks with oil and rub with the spice mixture. Wrap in plastic and refrigerate for at least 12 hours. 
In a large pot over low heat, add all the mop ingredients. Bring to a simmer and cook until the sugar is dissolved. Let cool to room temperature. 
Remove the ribs from the refrigerator 45 minutes before smoking to allow them to come to room temperature. Add the mix of hickory and applewood chips to the smoker according to package instructions. Heat a smoker to 220 degrees F. Put the apple cider in a small heatproof pan in the smoker. 
Put the ribs directly on the smoker rack. Smoke for 6 hours, brushing the ribs with the mop every hour for the first 5 hours. During the last hour, brush the ribs with the North Carolina Barbecue Sauce every 10 minutes. Remove the ribs to a serving platter and serve.
For the BBQ Sauce:
Heat the oil over medium-high heat in a heavy-bottomed medium saucepan. Add the onions and cook until soft, 3 to 4 minutes. Add the garlic and cook for 1 minute. Stir in the ketchup and water, bring to a boil and simmer for 5 minutes. Add the remaining ingredients and simmer until thickened, stirring occasionally, about 10 minutes. Cool for about 5 minutes.
Carefully transfer the mixture to a food processor and puree until smooth. Season with salt and pepper, to taste, then pour into a bowl and allow to cool at room temperature. Sauce will keep for 1 week in the refrigerator, stored in a tightly sealed container.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

HagonNag said:


> Foxhunter, you don't need to bring tea. If you go into any decent American grocery store, you will have your choice of ANY tea. I personally like RedRose
> (a canadian black), Twinings Irish Breakfast Tea, or Lapsang Soochong. Traditional old Earl Grey is good also. You'll just never find them in restaurants. Restaurants seem to have Lipton or Green tea and not much else. Friends don't let friends drink Lipton! UUUGHhhh
> 
> It's true that most Americans prefer coffee to tea, except that in the South, ice tea is the regional drink. People here drink ice tea for breakfast, lunch, dinner and any other time. If you ask for tea, it will come cold with ice in a tall glass. Usually with lemon and pre-sweetened.


Sorry but Lipton's breakfast tea is like nothing! The best tea is a Kenyan. I do not particularly like Earl Grey tea, it is scented so you might as well be drinking dish water!
Many people that I have stayed with drink the tea I bring but dislike US tea.
I liked iced tea but unsweetened. 
In all honesty I find a cup of hot tea more refreshing and cooling than anything ice cold.



Speed Racer said:


> Foxhunter, we don't really care about tea here; we drink coffee. All that goes back to the Tea Tax, and the dumping of whole shiploads of English tea into Boston Harbor.
> 
> Besides, y'all heathens drink your beer warm and boil beef. That just ain't right! :lol:
> 
> Something even better than pumpkin pie is Pumpkin Crunch. It's a combination of pumpkin pie filling, yellow cake mix, pecans, and absolutely loads of butter. I don't make it often, because I'd have to start walking sideways to get through doors!


My rememberer recalls learning about the Boston Tea Party at school and, if the tea I tasted in Boston airport was anything to go by, dumping it in the sea was doing everyone a favour!
Hey, perhaps the answer is that they dredged it up and brewed it especially for me! 

As for boiling beef - what is a pot roast if it is not beef cooked in stock?
Beer, I do not like, warm or cold.
Anything eaten or drunk ice cold has less flavour than at room temperature.

I would be interested in things to do with pumpkins - it is rarely ever used in the UK.

As for peanut butter, I do not like the texture, the way it sticks in your mouth. I love peanuts, jut not peanut butter.

Oh, something else that a lot of Brits eat is the offal of meat. Not something i have come across in the US.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Foxhunter said:


> I would be interested in things to do with pumpkins - it is rarely ever used in the UK.
> 
> As for peanut butter, I do not like the texture, the way it sticks in your mouth. I love peanuts, jut not peanut butter.
> 
> Oh, something else that a lot of Brits eat is the offal of meat. Not something i have come across in the US.


Peanut Butter texture is an aquired taste. My son hates it and I really enjoy it when made into the fudge I mentioned earlier.

Pumpkin- Well most in the US only have it for the holidays, and made into a custard like pie. (ick if you ask me)
However there are a few of us that recognize the nutritional powerhouse that it is and shred it into pancakes and muffins and such. When made this way it is surprisingly like a fine squash, especially if you buy (or grow) the right variety. 
My son loves pumpkin this way and I can tell you he will not like pumpkin pie once he is able to try it.

Ah yes, the "other" parts of meat. (Offal is a term not really used here.)Um, those of us who grew up with first generation Danes or Scandinavians somewhere in the family are very familiar with the stuff. :-|


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

No need to be sorry, Foxhunter, I hate Lipton's also.

If you'd like to try pumpkin and can't handle the pie...try pumpkin bread. Same idea as bannana bread or zuchini bread. Pumpkin is a Fall thing. You rarely encounter it any other time of the year.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Pumpkin roasted with brown sugar,cinnamon, and butter is very good. Use the small pie pumpkins. Now you know why I skinny


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you for the recipe Dream catcher, I am sure the family will love it.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Louisiana girl here. Staples here are gumbo, jambalaya, red beans, fried chicken, grilled fish and beignets!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

What is a beignet?


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

flytobecat said:


> What is a beignet?


Sugary deliciousness!

Beignet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Ooooh! I think I would like those.


----------



## royalhkay (Sep 13, 2012)

The best thing about the food here is the abundance of choices! I went to Norway for a few summers and lost 10 lbs each time- non intentionally. The local food was HORRIBLE and there werent many alternatives... Thank god they have delicious chocolate


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

There are a lot of foodies here on the HF! I had Eggs Benedict for breakfast yesterday at my neighbor's when we returned her tractor. Then there was a (late) Halloween party for the community-I had a pulled pork sandwich,& there was pasta salads, coleslaw, cornbread, & desserts-yes, someone brought a Kitty Litter cake-the first one I have ever seen-very realistic looking, but tasty. Most of us were in costumes & we had a nice fire pit outside. So much fun!

(My contribution was brownies, to which I had added some peanut butter to the triple chocolate batter & dusted w/cinnamon.)


----------

